# Beholder Conversion



## angelroble

...So I am running this Shadowdale campaign as a DM and one of the monsters the PCs face is a Beholder. There's no beholder in PF, as it's not OGC, and though I could use it as it's in the 3.5 MM, I've decided to do my own conversion. Some of the features of the old beholder are not of my taste (too many save or die rolls). So here it is. I'm open to criticism, especially because I'd like some help with the b's balance.

*Beholder CR 13*
_LE Large aberration_
Init +6; Senses darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +21; All-Around Vision

*Defense*
AC 26 Touch 13, Flat-footed 22 _(+3 Dex, +1 dodge, +13 natural, –1 size )_
CMD 23 Can’t be tripped
HP 124 _(13d8+65)_
Saves Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +12
Special. DR 5/-; Fortification (25% of avoiding sneak attack / critical hit)

*Offense*
Speed 5 ft., Flight 40 ft (Good)
BAB +9 CMB +11; 
Melee. Bite +9 (1d8+1)
Ranged. Up to 6 Eye Rays +11. Ranged touch attack.
Attack Options:
- *Standard Action*. Fire three Eye Rays into a 90º cone area (target may be the same for the three rays), plus Bite.
- *Full-round action*. Fire all the Eye Rays, each one in a different 90º cone area (up, down, front, rear, left, right).
- *Immediate action.* Make a Telekinetic Ray attack (max 40'), a Paralysis Ray Attack (max 20') or Antimagic Ray attack (only to counterspell). This kind of ray attack becomes unavailable for the next round.
Size: Large. Space 10 ft.; Reach 5 ft.

*Statistics*
Abilities. Str 12, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 18
Feats. Flyby Attack, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Dodge, Wind Stance.
Skills. Appraise +6; Bluff +7; Diplomacy +7; Escape Artist +14; Fly +19; Intimidate +20; Know. (Arcana) +19; Linguistics +6; Perception +21; Sense Motive +5; Spellcraft +19; Stealth +18; Survival +8
Languages Common, Undercommon
Treasure Double standard

*Special Abilities*
All-Around Vision (Ex). Can't be flanked. +4 bonus to Perception [racial]. Additional immediate action (rays)
Flight. (Ex) 20' (Good). Cannot be tripped. +4 circumstance to Stealth.
Weird Body. DR 5/-; Fortification (25%)

*Eye Rays (Su).* Caster Level 13th. Range 150'.
*Saves* *DC 17* (Cha based). 

Mental Ray [Will partial] [Mind-Affecting]
_Effects:_ _Mental Debilitation (If save sucess) -_ _Confused - Fascinated - Dazed - Charmed_
*Duration*: 13 rounds (1 round for mental debilitation, 13 h for Charmed).
If the target fails his save and was already Confused (or worse), he gets the next worse condition, in the order given (advance 2 conditions in that order if the save fails by 5 or more, or three conditions if it fails by 10 or more). Every round at the end of his turn, the target may make another save to reduce his condition by one category, except for Charmed (but he can make a new save if threatened, etc. as the spell.)
*Mental Debilitation.* The target takes a -2 penalty for saves against this ray attack. If he already has mental debilitation, the penalty increases by -2 (max. -10).

Fear Ray [Will partial] [Fear, Mind-Affecting]
_Effects:_ _Shaken (if Save succes) - Frightened - Panicked - Cowering._
Target is is affected by one of the above conditions. 
*Duration*: 13 rounds (1 round for Shaken). 
If the target fails his save and was already Frightened (or worse), he gets the next worse condition, in the order given (advance 2 conditions in that order if the save fails by 5 or more, or three conditions if it fails by 10 or more). Every round at the end of his turn, the target may make another save to reduce his condition by one category.

Paralysis Ray [Fortitude partial]
*Effects:* _Staggered - Paralyzed - Unconscious - Petrified_
The target also receives *5d6 non-lethal* damage if hitted by the ray (save don't avoid this). The beholder can choose to not apply the petrified condition. 
*Duration:* 13 rounds (13 minutes for Unconscious, permanent for Petrified). 
If the target fails his save and was already Staggered (or worse), he gets the next worse condition, in the order given (advance 2 conditions in that order if the save fails by 5 or more, or three conditions if it fails by 10 or more). Every round at the end of his turn, the target may make another save to reduce his condition by one category. If he is unconscious, he can only make a check every minute, or every round if someone else spends an standard action trying to awaken him or if damaged. If he is petrified, there is no more saves.

Pain Ray. This ray may have 3 different effects (beholder chooses).
_1. Disintegration._ 5d6+26 damage [Fort 1/2]. Can score critical hits (19-20 x2). Affects Structures.
_2. Death._ 5d6 +52 damage [Fort 1/3]. Death effect.
_3. Negative Energy._ 5d6+26 damage [Will 1/2].

Telekinetic Ray. It can be used two ways:
1. Combat maneuver (Bull Rush, Trip, Disarm, Grapple). CMB +17 (+2 circumstance bonus if target at 10' or less) (13 [CL]+4[Cha]). The Grappled condition lasts for one round.
2. Hurl one object. Attack +17. 1d6 dmg per 25 lb (minimum damage 3d6). Up to 150lb.

Antimagic ray. Don't need to make ranged touch attack. It can be used three ways:
1. Area effect (90º cone). It supresses every Illusion effect in the area for one round as if affected by an antimagic area. 
2. Spell Cancellation. [Targeted]. It supresses one magic effect already in place for 1 round as if affected by an antimagic area. It can also spress the magic powers of one item. 
3. Counterspell. [Targeted]. It can be used to counterspell (as Dispel Magic) any effect cast if he is one of the targets or if he is in the area of effect. He must make a dispel check (1d20+13 (CL) vs 11+CL as usual), and he must see the spell caster at the moment of the casting.This is an immediate action (see above)


----------



## frankthedm

First off, I'd say building it as medium size class will be the better option. Making the beholder large really just hampers it and if one is rebuilding it, bringing back down to medium not only makes it more usable, but also makes it more in line with classic versions of the critter.


----------



## James Jacobs

Another bit of advice: when updating 3.5 monsters, don't be afraid to change their stats or their HD. It's best to keep their CR unchanged, but you should adjust HD and ability scores and natural armor bonus and maybe even its natural attack damage at least to bring the monster's CR up in line with what its CR is expected to be close to in terms of Pathfinder's rules. Table 1–1 on page 291 of the Bestiary summarizes all of these numbers in one handy place.

A CR 13 beholder should have close to 180 hit points, an AC of 28, a Will save of about +16, Fort and Reflex saves of about +12, and ability save DCs for its eye rays of about 21. Since a beholder's all about the eye ray mayhem, it's probably fine for its sole attack to do barely any damage (a typical CR 13 monster should be doing from 45–60 points of damage on average with its attacks).

All that said, it's always fun to see conversions of monsters like these into Pathfinder rules! Yay!


----------



## ruemere

Very nice.

Recommendations:
- add Ray which affects Reflex save, otherwise Clerics will be difficult to overcome
- add some small self-healing ability (maybe Cure Light Wounds Ray?), otherwise Hasted 13th level Barbarian will have it for a snack within two rounds, while Arcane Archer will be able to deal with it from distance

Regards,
Ruemere


----------



## angelroble

frankthedm said:


> First off, I'd say building it as medium size class will be the better option. Making the beholder large really just hampers it and if one is rebuilding it, bringing back down to medium not only makes it more usable, but also makes it more in line with classic versions of the critter.



I'm not sure about this. My 1st ed. manual lists Large size for the B, though it is supposed to be 4-6' diameter (while it's about 8' in 3.5). I will think about this. You are right that size hampers the B.


----------



## angelroble

James Jacobs said:


> Another bit of advice: when updating 3.5 monsters, don't be afraid to change their stats or their HD. It's best to keep their CR unchanged, but you should adjust HD and ability scores and natural armor bonus and maybe even its natural attack damage at least to bring the monster's CR up in line with what its CR is expected to be close to in terms of Pathfinder's rules. Table 1–1 on page 291 of the Bestiary summarizes all of these numbers in one handy place.
> 
> A CR 13 beholder should have close to 180 hit points, an AC of 28, a Will save of about +16, Fort and Reflex saves of about +12, and ability save DCs for its eye rays of about 21. Since a beholder's all about the eye ray mayhem, it's probably fine for its sole attack to do barely any damage (a typical CR 13 monster should be doing from 45–60 points of damage on average with its attacks).
> 
> All that said, it's always fun to see conversions of monsters like these into Pathfinder rules! Yay!



Hi James, I'm so happy you have posted in here! I was going to bring this issue to the Paizo forums, but I saw some threads where you (or someone else from your staff) were not comfortable with conversions because of the OGC thing and the relationship with WOTC... 

About the B:
I did look at your tables before I started conversion, they're great. I have assumed that:
1) AC/HP. DR 5/- equals 25 hp more if the B takes 5 hits of 25 dmg each. The fortification effect and the ability to avoid flanking also add lots of hp. Flying at least slow the damage as the PCs have to cast fly or drink potions. But the true hp saver here is the immediate action the B gets every round. The B can slow, trip, disarm or counterspell an enemy each round as an immediate action.
2) HD. More HD means more BAB, saves and HP. HP is fine for me, as I have shown above. BAB is nice also: all the B attacks are ranged touch, so it means about +5 to +15 to attacks. Most PCs don't have more than 15-18 touch AC. Saves are more tricky and maybe are too low; on the other side, the B has the ability to counterspell/dispel, or grapple a caster.
3) Attacks. The bite attack is mostly for that awful mouth the pictures show. In 3.5 it was compatible with the rays (which were free actions) and make the B capable of making AoO, flank, etc. But it's not that important. The real damage comes from the Pain Ray, which delivers 40-70 hp if the saves fail. Of course, it allows a save because the B has 2+ more rays per round. That's also the reason for those low DCs.


----------



## angelroble

ruemere said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Recommendations:
> - add Ray which affects Reflex save, otherwise Clerics will be difficult to overcome
> - add some small self-healing ability (maybe Cure Light Wounds Ray?), otherwise Hasted 13th level Barbarian will have it for a snack within two rounds, while Arcane Archer will be able to deal with it from distance
> 
> Regards,
> Ruemere



1) Armored clerics can be taken down with pain rays / paralysis rays. 
2) Ranged fighters/arcane archers/paladins are truly the main threat for beholders. I will think about it.
3) A barbarian can be feared/confused and avoided with flight. Hey, who is not an snack after dancing two rounds with a barbarian?


----------



## frankthedm

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2092/beholders.png

img192.imageshack.us/img192/2092/beholders.png


----------



## ruemere

angelroble said:


> 1) Armored clerics can be taken down with pain rays / paralysis rays.
> 2) Ranged fighters/arcane archers/paladins are truly the main threat for beholders. I will think about it.
> 3) A barbarian can be feared/confused and avoided with flight. Hey, who is not an snack after dancing two rounds with a barbarian?




Regarding Clerics:
From my experience, Cleric characters have great saves in addition to save-boosting spells. Making DC17 test at 10th level was almost non-issue. 
Both Pain and Paralysis rays attack strongest saves (Fortitude and Will).
Adding anything capable of damaging Clerics (touch rays, Reflex save rays) would ensure preserving the challenge rating.

Regarding Barbarians:
Flight... should be good enough 

Regards,
Ruemere


----------



## Walking Dad

I really like this take on the beholder:
Design & Development: Monster Makeover: The Beholder

And CMB and CMD and you are ready to go.


----------



## frankthedm

The death kiss has always been a favorite of mine. As far as stats go, i'd think something like a flying giant octopus would be a good place to start


Spoiler



img412.imageshack.us/img412/2897/beheld.png





Death Kiss
img685.imageshack.us/img685/7384/bloodeye.png


----------



## angelroble

Walking Dad said:


> I really like this take on the beholder:
> Design & Development: Monster Makeover: The Beholder
> 
> And CMB and CMD and you are ready to go.



I had a look at that version before my own conversion. I liked some of the options, mainly the reduction of types of rays and the antimagic ray mechanics; also the way to avoid facing rules. I have, in some way, taken those mechanics in my B.

Some other options are not of my taste. Ex: 2 disintegration  rays per round means 26d6 x 2 damage (182 avg) on saves failed. Also the lack of the petrifying and fear effects.


----------



## angelroble

ruemere said:


> Regarding Clerics:
> From my experience, Cleric characters have great saves in addition to save-boosting spells. Making DC17 test at 10th level was almost non-issue.
> Both Pain and Paralysis rays attack strongest saves (Fortitude and Will).
> Adding anything capable of damaging Clerics (touch rays, Reflex save rays) would ensure preserving the challenge rating.
> 
> Regarding Barbarians:
> Flight... should be good enough
> 
> Regards,
> Ruemere



A 10th level cleric has a base fort save of +7, at 13th level it's +8. Add maybe +2 for Con (Clerics need lots of different stats), and +2 or so for resistance. That means they need 5 or so in the dice roll...
So maybe the DC it's too low for the lowest save a cleric has to roll. Of course, increasing the fort DC means that wizards are easily killed. 
Counters: the Beholder can make its attacks (3-4) once per round; the rays are supernatural (no SR, can't be dispelled or counterspelled).


----------



## Walking Dad

angelroble said:


> I had a look at that version before my own conversion. I liked some of the options, mainly the reduction of types of rays and the antimagic ray mechanics; also the way to avoid facing rules. I have, in some way, taken those mechanics in my B.
> 
> Some other options are not of my taste. Ex: 2 disintegration  rays per round means 26d6 x 2 damage (182 avg) on saves failed. Also the lack of the petrifying and fear effects.



I see. Good points. I also thought combats decided by save or die a bit anti-climatic... perhaps a slower petrify effect (last stage of your paralyses effect?).


----------



## James Jacobs

angelroble said:


> 1) AC/HP. DR 5/- equals 25 hp more if the B takes 5 hits of 25 dmg each. The fortification effect and the ability to avoid flanking also add lots of hp. Flying at least slow the damage as the PCs have to cast fly or drink potions. But the true hp saver here is the immediate action the B gets every round. The B can slow, trip, disarm or counterspell an enemy each round as an immediate action.



While damage reduction helps the beholder, at high CRs the expectation is that monsters will have DR, immunities, and the like, so that's sort of implied already. Besides, DR won't help the beholder at all against energy damage, force damage, or untyped damage. Sure, he's got his antimagic eye to stop a lot of that, but that antimagic effect also lessens the power of his eye rays and it only works against some of the enemies.

Of course, the beholder is a VERY weird and unusual monster who really doesn't follow the standard expectations when it comes to how it works in combat. There are some others like this as well, and in those cases it really helps to playtest the monster in combat to help nail down its best CR.


----------



## angelroble

Walking Dad said:


> I see. Good points. I also thought combats decided by save or die a bit anti-climatic... perhaps a slower petrify effect (last stage of your paralyses effect?).



Yes, that was my thought. All the save-or-die/suck were removed to allow PCs to "fight" against them over several rounds. They are removed from fight for some rounds, returnig perhaps in the moment another PC is knocked down for another few rounds...


----------



## angelroble

James Jacobs said:


> While damage reduction helps the beholder, at high CRs the expectation is that monsters will have DR, immunities, and the like, so that's sort of implied already. Besides, DR won't help the beholder at all against energy damage, force damage, or untyped damage. Sure, he's got his antimagic eye to stop a lot of that, but that antimagic effect also lessens the power of his eye rays and it only works against some of the enemies.
> 
> Of course, the beholder is a VERY weird and unusual monster who really doesn't follow the standard expectations when it comes to how it works in combat. There are some others like this as well, and in those cases it really helps to playtest the monster in combat to help nail down its best CR.




Just one thing, James: the antimagic ray is no longer an antimagic area effect. It only supress one given spell, or illusions in the area, or counterspells as an immediate action.

On the playtest: yes, I plan to do a playtest before Sunday, as my group perhaps find the B. that session. Sadly, I'll have to do it by myself alone. Not the best way, but at least I have my player's pc sheets.


----------



## ruemere

angelroble said:


> A 10th level cleric has a base fort save of +7, at 13th level it's +8. Add maybe +2 for Con (Clerics need lots of different stats), and +2 or so for resistance. That means they need 5 or so in the dice roll...
> So maybe the DC it's too low for the lowest save a cleric has to roll. Of course, increasing the fort DC means that wizards are easily killed.
> Counters: the Beholder can make its attacks (3-4) once per round; the rays are supernatural (no SR, can't be dispelled or counterspelled).




Prayer (+1 luck all saves - 1st round of combat), Magic Circle vs Evil (+2 resistance to all saves - cast at the beginning of exploration or 1st round of combat), Heroes Feast (+1 Will save - cast each morning). Magic Circle vs Evil could be skipped if you have Cloak of Resistance +2.

Summarizing: This is standard 11th level cleric - +3 to all saves, +1 to Will save. Base saves: +7 +3 +7. Wisdom bonus probably at least +4. Constitution bonus +2. 
End result: +13 +6 +15.

I agree that unprepared (or employed by inexperienced character) cleric may be an easier target. However, an experienced player will probably optimize the cleric much better than me (Quickened spells, for example).

Regards,
Ruemere


----------



## frankthedm

angelroble said:


> Yes, that was my thought. All the save-or-die/suck were removed to allow PCs to "fight" against them over several rounds. They are removed from fight for some rounds, returnig perhaps in the moment another PC is knocked down for another few rounds...



for a Petrifying beam, have the beam 

Deal modest Damage and Slowed, with a condition that the victim will petrify if it hits zero HP in the next minute.

or

Deal Continuous damage and Slowed, with a condition that the victim will petrify if it hits zero HP in the next minute.


----------



## angelroble

ruemere said:


> Prayer (+1 luck all saves - 1st round of combat), Magic Circle vs Evil (+2 resistance to all saves - cast at the beginning of exploration or 1st round of combat), Heroes Feast (+1 Will save - cast each morning). Magic Circle vs Evil could be skipped if you have Cloak of Resistance +2.
> 
> Summarizing: This is standard 11th level cleric - +3 to all saves, +1 to Will save. Base saves: +7 +3 +7. Wisdom bonus probably at least +4. Constitution bonus +2.
> End result: +13 +6 +15.
> 
> I agree that unprepared (or employed by inexperienced character) cleric may be an easier target. However, an experienced player will probably optimize the cleric much better than me (Quickened spells, for example).
> 
> Regards,
> Ruemere



I'm finally convinced the DCs must be higher. What about this option?
If one PC is hit by one ray in a given round and he pass the save check, there is a -2 penalty (cumulative) for that ray save in the next round, until he fails his save. Perhaps only for save-or-suck rays (not for the pain ray).
Maybe it is a bit cumbersome for you have to register all the penalties a PC has, but it is a way that no one is sure he's going to pass the saves, and will have to look for cover.


----------



## angelroble

frankthedm said:


> for a Petrifying beam, have the beam
> 
> Deal modest Damage and Slowed, with a condition that the victim will petrify if it hits zero HP in the next minute.
> 
> or
> 
> Deal Continuous damage and Slowed, with a condition that the victim will petrify if it hits zero HP in the next minute.



What about non-lethal damage (which causes also the staggered and unconscious conditions)? This damage is easily healed, but if you don't pay attention, you could be in trouble. About 5d6 (18hp) no save would be ok.


----------



## Gorbacz

Here's my take:

*[FONT=&quot]Beholder                                                                                                     CR 13[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]LE Large Aberration[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Init[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  +6 *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; all-around vision, Perception +26[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]DEFENSE[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]AC[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 28, touch 12, flat-footed 25 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge, +16 natural)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]HP [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]181 (19d8+95)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Fort [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]+12 (1 reroll/day), *Ref* +8, *Will* +15 (1 reroll/day)[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]OFFENSE[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Speed[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 20 ft.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Melee[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] bite +14/+9 (2d4)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ranged[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] eye rays +16 ranged touch (DC 22)[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]STATISTICS[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Str[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 10 *Dex* 14 *Con* 18 *Int* 17 *Wis* 15 *Cha* 16[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Base Atk[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] +14; *CMB* +15; *CMD* 27[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Feats[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Alertness, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Agile Tyrant (from LoM), Wind Stance, Toughness, Improved Initiative, Improved Great Fortitude, Improved Iron Will, Dodge[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Skills[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Fly +25, Intimidate +24, Perception +26, Stealth +24, Spellcraft +25, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +25, Knowledge (arcane) +25[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Languages[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Common, Undercommon, Draconic, Infernal[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]SPECIAL ABILITIES[/FONT]*
    All abilities as standard Beholder in MM, except eye ray DC 22


----------



## angelroble

I have done some modifications on my first version. I have adopted the Wind Stance Feat (great idea), increased Con and Dex, added a cumulative penalty for mental ray and non lethal damage on the paralysis ray. I also corrected some (minor) errors and edited some of the text to be (hopefully) more clear.


----------



## ruemere

For proposed DCs, check Gorbacz's writeup above.

Regarding cumulative penalties:
- please don't. If you run encounters with multiple creatures, special conditions will accumulate to the point where GM starts making errors (or fudging stuff).

Example:
While running Banewarrens, I've had party fight CR14 beholder (insane architect - originally a wizard of great power, the BBEG lost a lot of levels due to strain caused by building a mobile demiplane), who used mirrors to gain tactical advantage.

Thanks to Monte Cook's design concept (beams and mirrors), the party were unable to close down on beholder to lay smack on its sorry hide. However the fight dragged on and reinforcements arrived furthering the chaos of the battle. 

The friendly fire from beholder eye-ray ricochets caused a lot of grief for everyone, yet the bookkeeping was manageable - I would not be probably able to handle your version of the beholder without significant slowdown.


Regards,
Ruemere


----------



## angelroble

ruemere said:


> For proposed DCs, check Gorbacz's writeup above.
> 
> Regarding cumulative penalties:
> - please don't. If you run encounters with multiple creatures, special conditions will accumulate to the point where GM starts making errors (or fudging stuff).



Except for Mental Debilitation, the conditions are not cumulative for a given ray attack, but sucessive: you have one condition, or the next one, etc. In any case, the GM should not track the conditions that affect a PC, but the player. At least, that's what I do.


----------



## Gorbacz

Angelroble: Your DCs are way too low for a CR 13 encounter. Most well-prepared PCs will sneeze at DC 17 saves, and since the rays are beholder's main offense, this makes him a rather small threat for a lvl 13 party. 

Once the party sees that they are hit by Will and Fort save attacks they will buff the hell out themselves and proceed to bulldoze the Beholder into oblivion.


----------



## fireinthedust

Item bonuses to saves.  They're out there.  Ditto various class powers and spells.  Raise the DCs for the saves.  

Realistically, I wouldn't use this for a 13th level party.  I'd use it as a bbeg for a lower-level party that has magic items.


Paladins:  yeah, they'll save like crazy, but I don't see how they can attack a Beholder in the air.  I suppose a disintegrate ray could cause falling damage for a pally if you knocked the floor out...


----------



## Gorbacz

Winged Boots. Or even worse, an Archer Paladin - one full attack and the eyeball is history


----------



## fireinthedust

I suppse.  Thing of it is, winged boots means any frontline melee-er can get right up there and smash them.

I had a Conan-clone with winged boots cleave through a pair of them at 15th level, during a tournament.  He was a fighter, I believe, maybe with Barbarian levels (yeah, I know: should be a Barb with Rogue and fighter levels... watchagonnado?).  

However, the big issue was that the antimagic cone neutralized his ability to get up there; and their ability to attack with eye-rays.  Same thing would happen with the Paladin, but for the massive Saves boost from Divine Grace.

Archers... did PF fix them?  Like, is their damage output matching that of two-handed melee types (taking into account range)?  I mean specifically for overcoming the DR10/- factor.  Not just for Beholders, but in general.  I don't know that an Archer paladin would be able to do that much damage, not with such high HP in PF monsters (which I think of as a good thing, btw; as a GM, strictly speaking).


----------



## megablake

Somewhat related:  There's a creature called The Evil Eye, meant to fill the beholder niche in the OGL.  I converted it to Pathfinder a while back, ended up with this:

*Evil Eye*
 *CR  12* * XP 19,200*
LE Large aberration*
Init* +6; *Senses* all-around vision, darkvision 60 ft., mystic  sight; Perception +21
 
* DEFENSE*
*AC* 26, touch 20, flat-footed 23 (+2 Dex, +6  deflection, +1 dodge, +8 natural, -1 size)*
hp* 82 (11d8+33)*
Fort* +6, *Ref* +7, *Will *+10  *DR* 5/-; *Resist *acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5,  sonic 5; *SR* 24

* OFFENSE*
*Speed *5 ft., fly 30 ft. (good)*
Melee *2 lashes + (1d6)
 *Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.*
Special Attacks* gaze attacks

  *Tactics* Evil eyes have no concern for any living being other than  themselves  (and sometimes other evil eyes). They are capable of fighting with their  optic nerve “tails,” but prefer to remain at a distance and make use of  their gaze attacks. Unless an evil eye believes itself overmatched, or  believes it can bargain with or intimidate potential foes, it attacks  without provocation. This is partly due to their obsession with  acquiring magic, but also because they enjoy the kill.

* STATISTICS*
*Str* 8, *Dex* 14, *Con* 16, *Int* 14, *Wis* 16, *Cha* 15
*Base Atk* +7; *CMB* +7; *CMD* 19 (cannot be tripped)*Feats* Alertness, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Improved  Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Weapon FinesseB*
Skills* Fly +20, Knowledge (arcana) +16, Perception +21,  Stealth +16, Spellcraft +18, Survival +17; *Racial Modifiers* +4  Perception, +4 Spellcraft*
Languages* telepathy 100 ft. *SQ* flight
 
* SPECIAL ABILITIES*
*All-Around Vision  (Ex)*

As the creature is very  literally a giant eye, it can see in almost all directions at once, and  need merely shift its attention to view what few blind spots exist. It  cannot be flanked.
*Mystic Sight (Su)
*

The evil eye sees magical  emanations naturally. It is constantly treated as though under the  effects of _detect magic_. Furthermore, it is treated as though it  had  spend three full rounds examining anything it sees, for purposes of  recognizing the strength of auras, the school of magic, and the like.  Additionally, the evil eye is also treated as though under a constant_   see invisibility_ affect.
*Flight  (Ex)
*

 Although the evil eye’s ability to fly  is mystical, it is an innate part of the creature. It cannot be  dispelled, and does not cease even in antimagic fields and similar  effects.
*Gaze Attacks (Su)
*

The evil eye possesses a vast repertoire of gaze  attacks. Except as  noted here, these follow the standard rules for gaze attacks, including  methods for avoiding them, and the creature’s ability to deliberately  focus on target (perhaps forcing it to make two separate saves). 
The evil eye can have only a single gaze  attack active in a given  round; switching gaze attacks is a swift action. The evil eye cannot  maintain any specific gaze  attack for more than one round, and must wait 1d4 rounds before  activating that particular gaze attack again. Thus, even in a short  battle, foes are likely to suffer the effects of multiple types of gaze  attacks.
The evil eye’s gaze attacks have a range of 150 feet  (assuming line  of sight). At any range up to 50 feet, the save DC against these gaze  attacks is 17; beyond 50 feet, it drops to 15. The save DCs are  Charisma-based, and the spell effects function as if cast by an  13th-level caster. The gaze attacks include:


Charm: Subjects must succeed on a Will save or be  affected as though  by _charm monster_.
Confuse:  Subjects must succeed on a Will save or be affected as  though by _confusion_.
Death:  Subjects must succeed on a Will save or be affected as though  by _inflict critical wounds_ (4d8+13 damage). Subjects who  successfully  save suffer half damage.
Enervate:  Subjects must succeed on a Fortitude save or be affected  as though by _enervation_.
Immolate:  Subjects must succeed on a Fortitude save or be affected  as though by _flame strike_ (13d6 damage). Subjects who  successfully save  suffer half damage.
Paralyze: Subjects  must succeed on a Will save or be affected as  though by _hold monster_.
Petrify:  Subjects must succeed on a Fortitude save or be affected as  though by _flesh to stone_.
Sleep:  Subjects must succeed on a Will save or be affected as though  by _deep slumber_.


----------



## trickybob

Any others?


----------



## The_Gneech

In order to make the beholder more viable as a "solo," I gave it an interrupt at the beginning of each enemy's turn; other than that it's a pretty straightforward port. I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts on it ... I'm wondering if it may be overpowered.

*Beholder (Eye Tyrant)	CR 13 (XP 25,600)*
--------------------------------------------------
LE Large aberration
*Init* +6; Senses all-around vision, darkvision 60'; Perception +27
--------------------------------------------------
*AC* 29 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +18 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 27
*hp* 162 (17d8 + 68)
Fort +11, Ref +7, Will +14
--------------------------------------------------
*Speed* fly 20 ft.
*Melee* bite +12/+8 (2d4)
*Ranged* eye rays +14/+11 touch (special)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.;
--------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10/+0, Dex 14/+2, Con 18/+4, Int 17/+3, Wis 15/+2, Cha 15/+2
*Base Atk* +12; *CMB* +13; *CMD* 25 (can’t be tripped)
*Feats* Alertness, Flyby Attack, Great Fortitude, Hover, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Toughness
*Skills* Fly +23, Knowledge (Arcana) +24, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +24, Perception +27, Spellcraft +24, Survival +23, Stealth +23
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Infernal
--------------------------------------------------
*Antimagic Cone* The beholder’s central eye creates an antimagic field as if cast by a 13th level sorcerer in a 150' (30-square) cone as a free action. This effect nullifies all magic items, spells, or spell-like abilities, including the beholder’s own eye rays. Once per turn, the beholder may activate or deactivate this effect by opening or closing its central eye.

*Eye of the Beholder* At the beginning of each enemy’s turn, the beholder may use an eye ray against that enemy if it is within 50' (10 squares) and line of sight, unless the creature is within the antimagic cone of the beholder’s central eye.

*Eye Rays* Once per round, the beholder may use any of the following eye rays a total of once, either as an attack action or via its Eye of the Beholder ability. (The beholder may use two rays as a full attack action.) Each ray counts as a touch attack unless it provides a saving throw instead. The DC for all saving throws is 20 (Cha-based).

1.) Charm Monster (Will DC 20)
2.) Charm Person (Will DC 20)
3.) Disintegrate (touch + Fort DC 20, 26d6, 5d6 w/ save)
4.) Fear (Will DC 20, panicked, shaken w/ save)
5.) Finger of Death (touch + Fort 20, 130 damage or 3d6+13 w/ save)
6.) Flesh to Stone (Fort 20 or turned to stone)
7.) Inflict Wounds (Will DC 20, 2d8+10, half damage w/ save)
8.) Sleep (Will DC 20 or fall unconscious)
9.) Slow (Will DC 20, per spell)
10.) Telekinesis (Will DC 20 or target shoved 20' or affected by a combat maneuver w/ +13 CMB)

-The Gneech


----------



## The_Gneech

megablake said:


> Somewhat related:  There's a creature called The Evil Eye, meant to fill the beholder niche in the OGL.  I converted it to Pathfinder a while back, ended up with this:
> 
> *snip*




Neat! But why doesn't it show up in the Monsters by CR page? I'd have used it already if it did!

-The Gneech


----------



## Set

If it already hasn't been mentioned, the Beholder as a critter sorely lacks a means of replenishing it's own hit points. I'd want to modify it's Inflict Wounds blasting eye to give it back the hit points inflicted through this attack, functioning more like a Vampiric Touch ray attack, than an Inflict Wounds spell.

Alternately, perhaps it 'drinks' magic that it's central eye negates or counterspells, giving it back 1d6 hit points for each level of the spell negated (or 1d4 / spell level + 1 hit point / CL or something, as even the weaker spells of higher level casters are 'tastier' than those of apprentices).

Another 'beholder' for Golarion, but not at all the typical one. 

It's also possible to go a different route, and write up something that is statistically a Beholder, but appears as a cyclopean humanoid, covered in runic tattoos, each of which contains a specific spell-like ability. It's baleful single eye has the anti-magic ray or instant counterspell or whatever, while it's rune-tattoos flare with power to release the other spell effects. Foes can make CMB checks to attempt to strike specific tattoos, and if they succeed and inflict sufficient damage to 'break' the tattoo, it's unusable until the creature has time to heal the injury and re-ink the 'broken' tattoo. It's not really any different than a normal Beholder, to fight, but looks like a one-eyed Ogre-sized humanoid covered with glowing runes, instead of a floating eyeball.


----------



## Tarondor

*BEHOLDER*
Tarondor’s Pathfinder Conversion
based on notes by Mike Mearls and James Jacobs

A beholder is an 8-foot-wide orb dominated by a central eye and a large, toothy maw. Ten smaller eyes on stalks sprout from the top of the orb.

*BEHOLDER                                            CR13*
LE Large Aberration
Init +6*; Senses all-around vision, darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +26
--------------------
Defense
--------------------
AC 28, touch 11, flat-footed 27 (-1 size, +1 Dex +18 natural)
hp 180 (19d8+95)
Fort +14, Ref +14, Will +18
--------------------
Offense
--------------------
Speed 5 ft., fly (20 feet)(good)
Melee Bite +9 (2d4/x2)
Special Attacks eye rays (dc 21), sustained barrage
--------------------
Statistics
--------------------
Str 10, Dex 14, Con 20, Int 17, Wis 15, Cha 15
Base Atk +14; CMB +14; CMD +26 (cannot be tripped)
Feats Alertness, Blind-Fight, Flyby Attack, Great Fortitude, Hover, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Skill Focus (Intimidate),  Skill Focus (Perception)
Skills Intimidate +24, Knowledge (Arcana) +21, Knowledge (GM’s choice) +21, Perception +26, Stealth +21, Survival +21, Use Magic Device +21
Languages Aklo, Common
SQ All-around vision, antimagic eye, sustained barrage, darkvision 60 ft., flight
Other Gear (11,600 gp)
--------------------
TRACKED RESOURCES
--------------------
   -none-
--------------------
Special Abilities
--------------------
*All-Around Vision* You can see in all directions and cannot be flanked.
*Darkvision* (60 feet) You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Eye Rays (Su)*: Each of a beholder's eye stalks can produce a ray of magical energy. As a standard action, a beholder can produce one ray from each eyestalk. It can target up to three rays at a single target. Each ray aimed at a specific target must have a different effect, but a beholder can use the same ability twice per round. Each ray has a range of 150 ft. All variable effects as if cast by a 13th-level caster.
    Eye Ray Effects:
•    Stun Ray. (Fort negates, DC 21) In combat, a creature struck with this ray is stunned for 1 round. Out of combat, the ray can be used as a _charm monster_ spell (and the save becomes a Will save)
•    Blast Ray Any creature struck by this ray suffers 6d6 energy damage. The beholder can select the type of energy at will.
•    Telekinesis Ray. (Ref negates, DC 21) The beholder can use this ray to manipulate objects of size Large and smaller, including fine manipulation of tools. The beholder can move a creature struck by this ray up to 20 ft.
•    Slow Ray. (Will negates. DC 21) A creature struck by this ray is affected as by the _slow _spell.
•    Disintegrate Ray. (Fort partial. DC 21) You must make a successful ranged touch attack to hit. A creature struck by this ray is affected as by the _disintegrate _spell.

*Antimagic Eye (Su)*: The beholder can focus its large, central eye on an area, disrupting all spellcasting that takes place there. As a swift action, the beholder creates a 60 foot cone. Anyone in this area who attempts to cast a spell must make a caster level check (DC 22) to successfully complete the spell. This DC is Intelligence based and includes a +4 racial bonus.
*Sustained Barrage (Su)*: Beholders continually seethe with arcane energy, allowing them to create a sustained barrage of rays. A beholder rolls two dice for initiative and records both results. On a beholder's initiative count, it can choose to take its normal turn or a special barrage turn. It may take one normal turn per round and one barrage turn per round. On its barrage turn, the beholder may fire its blast ray or telekinesis rays at any target within 60 feet. The beholder fires twice, using either ray for each shot. It may fire at the same or a different target. The beholder cannot take any other actions on its barrage turn except to delay.


----------



## sith_kitty_gay_boi

what about eyeball  beholder familiar


----------

